# Finch eggs crushed inside body... cannot get them out PLease help!!!!!!!!!



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I have recently started breeding finches and one of my zebra hens is laying crushed eggs. ok. all the othere females are laying good hard eggs but her eggs seemed to be crushe ib her body so all that comes out is eggshells and youlk,and whites. i really don't want her to die. i have been giving her egg food for extra calcium and i nam just going to get her liquid calcium to put in her water, but i was wondering if there is anything else i can give her to help this.

Please help!!! Thanks

Kevin


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

please Help!!!!


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Just relax, there is nothing much you can do panicking. Prepare cinnamon tea and give her instedad of water. Keep her warm and do not stress her. Egg yolk peritonitis may be dangerous if infection develop but it can clear fine too. Do you have any medications on hand?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Get some warm water and cotton wool and clean her vent to avoid drying and infection. Make sure she gets fluids, if she is too weak to eat, mix cinnamon tea with honey. Do not handle her unnecessary.


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

ok. thing is she is in an aviary, and on eggs for she just started this and she has one egg that she has been sitting on for a few days. she is really strong and acting fien, is eating and drinking and flying al right. i could give her a shot with a handfeeding syringe of honey/tea/sugar( cane all natural. and maybe some salt. would that do


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

what is cinamon tea. we dont have any. would hot water with cinamon grated be ok? maybe brew it lik coffee???


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

I just washed her off today, and her Cloaca ( Privates) is very inflated and pink. she seems fine other wise. going to pick up some liquid calcium for her today.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You really need to take her to a vet as soon as you can.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis said:


> You really need to take her to a vet as soon as you can.


ditto that.....


----------

